

The intersection of mathematics and murder - fleaflicker
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/17/magazine/17wwln-idealab-t.html?ex=1360904400&en=570cd1aab828752e&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
iamwil
Anyone know the name of the statistical formula he's using to determine the
population size, as mentioned in the article?

~~~
defen
Not the same formula this guy is using, but related:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2006/jul/20/secondworldwar.t...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2006/jul/20/secondworldwar.tvandradio)

